# Adorini Chianti 100ct Humidor, where can I buy one?



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Always wanted a drawer humidor, but all that I found have that old school look with old school gold handles. Bought a 3 drawer like many dealer carry, here is a stock photo:

And also got one cheap from a guy at work, that is a Thompson 3 drawer one that looks like something like this:

Now after browsing the forum found that a few members had a nice Adorini Chianti 100ct humidor that I fell in love with. I see that they are sold in Europe and found a place you can get one for arround $300 shipped here to US. It is more then 3x more money than the ones I have, but I am sure quality is 100x better. Any of you know where I can get it cheaper and from a US retailer? Or any other alternative to this Adorini? Here is a site I found:

http://images.marketplaceadvisor.channeladvisor.com/hi/72/72196/HM-404V.jpghttp://www.humidordiscount.com/Humidors_Adorini/Chianti_medium__Deluxe.html


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

East Cameron










I love Adorini humidors. They come with the only stock analogue hygrometers that actually work. The craftsmanship is beautiful and they are very nice to look at.

Sadly the prices have doubled in the past year. My favorite drawer humidor, the Chianti Grande was $409 a year ago and now sells for $829!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Dennis, Adorini sells some of the best humidors in the world.
I have a 150 count and it works like a dream, no problems from day one and their customer service is great.

Don you can get the Chianti Grande for 159 euro plus shipping.
If you guys need any help getting these humidors, just let me know what I can do to help you guys out from here !!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Dennis, Adorini sells some of the best humidors in the world.
> I have a 150 count and it works like a dream, no problems from day one and their customer service is great.
> 
> Don you can get the Chianti Grande for 159 euro plus shipping.
> If you guys need any help getting these humidors, just let me know what I can do to help you guys out from here !!


yep. thats the price, 159 euros, how much the shipping would be? I contacted humidordiscount, both german and usa version of the site, got a response from them saying that 159 euros is for europe only, to USA is $295 plus $15 shipping. because supposely it is $80 to ship to USA, which I doubt.



Herf N Turf said:


> East Cameron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, they are great and look like sick quality for the money! that link you posted is a bit more then others though, even humidordiscount.com is a bit cheaper, they have it for $310 shipped. I found a site out of Miami which is like $245 plus $25 for shipping, out of Germany, here it is:

Habanos & Hermanos: Best Price for Humidors Medium Size (51 - 100 Cigars)


----------

